# Smok Micro One Starter Kit R80 Plus TFV4



## korn1 (31/1/16)

Just ordered one from Vapeking  Just adding to my collection 

Views about the device?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## wazarmoto (31/1/16)

Looks like a great kit. I just get put off by the lack of being able to remove the batteries. Plus side about it is that it has a 4000mah battery in it. And it has the smok micro tank.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rafique (31/1/16)

i'm really enjoying mines but not a fan of the tank

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## cam (31/1/16)

Just picked one up to replace another older smok that's busy dying. Makes a great all day carry, good battery life, perfect for someone who is always on the go... on-board charging suits a certain lifestyle and this one works flawlessly. So far. My previous smok all suffered from wobbly button syndrome. .. seems better here. And worst problem with older moddels I have found is a weak usb port. Sadly not yet sure if that has been addressed with the r80.
Apparently the temp sensor is good, afraid I can not confirm that. 
The mini tank is actually not bad... waiting on a rba deck to make a final call.. all in all not bad bang for your buck in my eyes. 
Oh and apologies for the text wall... not big on phone typing.

Reactions: Like 1 | Useful 1


----------



## korn1 (1/2/16)

Thanks guys


----------



## korn1 (4/2/16)

So another question  Who stocks coils for this ?


----------



## blujeenz (4/2/16)

korn1 said:


> So another question  Who stocks coils for this ?



You know the drill, they cant answer here, you need to post your questions in the _*who has stock thread. 
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/who-has-stock.f68/*_


----------



## korn1 (4/2/16)

blujeenz said:


> You know the drill, they cant answer here, you need to post your questions in the _*who has stock thread.
> http://www.ecigssa.co.za/who-has-stock.f68/*_



Ooopsie daisy  I still can't get my head around the 0.3 ohm coils etc :/ One gives more cloud or temperature right?


----------



## blujeenz (4/2/16)

korn1 said:


> Ooopsie daisy  I still can't get my head around the 0.3 ohm coils etc :/ One gives more cloud or temperature right?



0.3ohm will be a hotter coil and give more cloud than 1ohm, yes


----------



## korn1 (4/2/16)

I wont lie the vape on this thing is amazing. Not sure what is safe but trust the device will let me know ?


----------



## Waytham (9/3/16)

I actually have a question for you korn1, since you have had the device for a month now. What do you think of it. I ask because I'm thinking of getting one.


----------



## korn1 (9/3/16)

Waytham said:


> I actually have a question for you korn1, since you have had the device for a month now. What do you think of it. I ask because I'm thinking of getting one.



I love it  It is pretty simple to use and some good vape  Coils are a tad expensive though oh and it does make a rather loud sucking/gurgling noise but I don't mind.


----------



## Random-Hero (9/3/16)

How often do you have to swap coils out? Also how is the battery life and recharge time?


----------



## korn1 (10/3/16)

Random-Hero said:


> How often do you have to swap coils out? Also how is the battery life and recharge time?



Well I am on my third coil now. Friends burned the first coil. Battery life : Lasts me a whole day and I vape a lot. Charging 2 1/2(or less) to 3 hours depending if you are charging it through your pc or a socket.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

